# the Atlas Oil Tool Special ..........



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

..... owned by "Big John" Bateman and driven by Pat Foster ..........


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE dragster!!!!! It looks as tho the engine is a Arias engine "Chevy Hemi"......Is it do you know? NICE detail on that engine!


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

-Hemi- said:


> NICE dragster!!!!! It looks as tho the engine is a Arias engine "Chevy Hemi"......Is it do you know? NICE detail on that engine!


No sir, that's a tried and true 392 Chrysler Hemi ......... the Moon valve covers make it look similar to an Arias and they came from Competition Resins :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-they're Moon 392's... WOW! They look awesome but I think the paint might have given them the Arias "look".....

I'll be looking for those on Comp Resins next order!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

very nice car - I like that


----------

